# Urdu: mostly



## panjabigator

Is the word <peshtar> synonymous with <zyaadatar>, or is there some nuance here I am missing.  Hindi interestingly has a seemingly identical suffix here for the same word: <adhiktar>.  Any speculation as to where this suffix comes from?


----------



## arsham

beshtar=zyaadtar
peshtar = previously (that's how it works in Pers.!!)


----------



## Faylasoof

In Urdu for <mostly> we use either <beshtar> or <zyaadatar>, while <peshtar> as you know now is different. We use <peshtar> too.


----------



## panjabigator

Yikes!  Urdu dyslexia, I suppose!  I switched the <be> for a <pe> here, but regardless, my question was solved.  Thank you both of you.

Any ideas about the suffix <tar> here?  Hindi and Urdu both have it: <adhiktar> and <beshtar>.


----------



## Faylasoof

My Hindi is not up to it to say anything about <adhiktar> but if I hazard a guess then it might be the same as we use -tar in Farsi and Urdu, i.e. for a   compariso. We have had a discussion about comparatives I recall. 

So, beh = good (hardly used in Urdu anymore), behtar = better and behtareen = best.


----------



## BP.

PG, Illumin too once noticed that Hindi and Urdu both have a second-degree comparative suffix -_tar_. The other two are different.

Your bringing up _paishtar_ (Fr: préalablement; Eng: beforehand) reminds me of an expression _fauran say_ _paishtar_ (future: even before right now).


----------



## lcfatima

Where does aksar fit in here?


----------



## BP.

_akthar_ - اکثر - is often. It is often coupled with _baishtar_ - اکثر و بیشتر.


----------



## Faylasoof

lcfatima said:


> Where does aksar fit in here?


 

As BP says it means <often> and goes with <beshtar>. The latter is from Farsi while <akthar> is from Arabic.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, can I then say that 'peshtar' is interchangeable with 'pehle'? *Eg. Iske pehle/peshtar, main khana khaa rahaa thaa.* Does this sound right?

Also, I have heard from other posts that although 'beshtar' and 'zyaadatar' are the same in meaning, its usage is different? How so? *Eg. zyaadatar, main bazriyaa bus school jataa hun.' How to change this using 'beshtar'?*

Thanks!


----------



## panjabigator

I've never heard "iske ke peshtar" but I have heard "is ke qabl" before.


----------



## BP.

panjabigator said:


> I've never heard "iske ke peshtar" but I have heard "is ke qabl" before.


You've got one _kee _too many. However, I'd rather put (in our variety of the language) a _see _in its place i.e. _is see peeshtar_. 

We could also turn it head to tail and say _peeshtar az iin_ (or _peesh az iin_), just as we often say _qabl az iin_.


----------



## panjabigator

Whoops. My eyes are failing me. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> You've got one _kee _too many. However, I'd rather put (in our variety of the language) a _see _in its place i.e. _is see peeshtar_.
> 
> We could also turn it head to tail and say _peeshtar az iin_ (or _peesh az iin_), just as we often say _qabl az iin_.


Yes, preferably we use _se_ here. We also say _peshtar az iiN_ (we don't pronounce it as a full _noon_).


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Also, I have heard from other posts that although 'beshtar' and 'zyaadatar' are the same in meaning, its usage is different? How so? *Eg. zyaadatar, main bazriyaa bus school jataa hun.' How to change this using 'beshtar'?*
> Thanks!



Normally we say in Urdu _ziyaadah-tar _in such a context but if you wish to go for beshtar, it wouldn't be strictly wrong. However one would wish to expand the phrase by adding _beshtar auqaat_.

Please note that *bazriyaa *has been already discussed in one of your threads. If you haven't noticed it let me ask you to put your attention to the fact that it means a market place! Only *bazari3ah* can be used in your example if you will make some sense. Furthermore, note that English bus is spelt as _bas_ in Urdu, and school as _skuul_ or _iskuul_.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Thanks for the corrections marrish Saahib


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Can someone write 'qabl' in Hindi?

Thanks!


----------



## souminwé

_tar_ happens to be about as Sanskrit as it gets actually - تر and तर happen to be cognates that are completely identical (except when used in words like _behtar, badtar, kamtar_ etc. that's obviously Persian).

The Sanskrit equivalent of _tareen_ is _tam_


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

From 'lajwanti' a short story, I have the following 'aksar logoN ke dil meiN khushii thii beshatar ke dil meiN afsos.' Does 'beshatar' here refer to the 'beshtar' being referred to here because that is the way it has been written in Nagari. In that case, can someone just translate the sentence into plain English?

Thanks!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Can ziyaadatar and beshtar be used to mean mostly in all contexts or just for most of the time i.e. aksar auqaat? For instance, she mostly i.e. for the most part, baked the cookies for you. In such a sentence would ziyaadatar or beshtar be adequate synonyms for mostly? If so please enlighten me with an example sentence. That would be much appreciated. My mental block is only allowing me to formulate sentences where ziyaadatar is a synonym for often.


----------

